# pronunciación de la /d/ de sandwich



## XiaoRoel

La pronunciación de la /d/ de _sandwich_ es muy afectada, lo que llamamos en españa "pronunciación de pijos" (_pijo_ es más o menos un _snob_ de clase alta o con deseos de pertenecer a ella).

La pronunciación de esta palabra extraña al cuerpo del idioma es un ejemplo de la dificultad de adaptación de los anglicismos a la fonética española. Lo estándar aquí en España es pronunciarla como [sán?i?] o más vulgarmente como [san?í?e] y verla escrita de las maneras más estrafalarias: sanwich, sangüich, sangüiche, sanwiche, etc.

Su plural puede acabar en -s, lo más general, o en -es, en español más descuidado.

Xiao Roel


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

XiaoRoel said:


> La pronunciación de la /d/ de _sandwich_ es muy afectada, lo que llamamos en españa "pronunciación de pijos" (_pijo_ es más o menos un _snob_ de clase alta o con deseos de pertenecer a ella).



Ah, debe de haber diferencias regionales. Por acá escucho _sánduich, __sánuich_, y hasta _sángüich_ o _sanguche_, y no diría que pronunciar la "d" suena afectado. A mí me suena normal y es como lo digo. Y lo escribo "sándwich" (en otras palabras, lo digo como lo escribo).




> Su plural puede acabar en -s, lo más general, o en -es, en español más descuidado.



¿Descuidado? ¡Pero si _sándwiches_ es la forma correcta! Además, es mucho más fácil decir _sándwiches_ que _sándwichs_. En _sándwichs_ medio que se te traba la lengua, y no tiene sentido porque el plural en inglés también es _sandwiches_.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

XiaoRoel said:


> La pronunciación de la /d/ de _sandwich_ es muy afectada, lo que llamamos en españa "pronunciación de pijos" (_pijo_ es más o menos un _snob_ de clase alta o con deseos de pertenecer a ella).
> 
> La pronunciación de esta palabra extraña al cuerpo del idioma es un ejemplo de la dificultad de adaptación de los anglicismos a la fonética española. Lo estándar aquí en España es pronunciarla como [sán?i?] o más vulgarmente como [san?í?e] y verla escrita de las maneras más estrafalarias: sanwich, sangüich, sangüiche, sanwiche, etc.
> 
> Su plural puede acabar en -s, lo más general, o en -es, en español más descuidado.
> 
> Xiao Roel


 
Muchas gracias, Xiao

Yo no queria sonar "un pijo". Pero, quiza sonaria "japones" pronunciando
"sandwitch". 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## oa2169

Siempre he tenido problemas con esa palabra, por eso en mi circulo social y familiar yo siempre hablo de "emparedado" palabra muy usada en Colombia.
El DRAE la definie así:

*emparedado - da*
*1. *adj. Recluso por castigo, penitencia o propia voluntad. U. t. c. s.

*2. *m. Porción pequeña de jamón u otra vianda, entre dos rebanadas de pan de molde.



El significado 2. es muy claro. Bueno, esta palabra no tiene problemas con su plural ni con la pronunciación de alguna letra.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Por estos lados, la norma "culta" dicta que se pronuncie "sánduich". Sin embargo, tiene un tono bastante "pijo" como dicen los españoles.

El plural de sandwich... mmmm... Se usa muy poco, pero creo que es "sánduiches". No sé cómo se escribirá.

En tiempos pasados era mucho más común sánguche/s que sandwich. Hoy, como nos gusta hacernos los modernos, pues muchos dicen sandwich y no sánguche.


----------



## miguel89

Es muy divertido ver escrito en una misma pizarra de fonda de mala muerte que se venden "sandwichs" y "choris" (choripanes: sánguches de chorizo)...


----------



## solysombra

Lástima que una palabra tan popular y usada, sea tan complicada. Yo digo "sángüich". Y lástima también que una palabra tan fácil como "emparedado" no haya "prendido", y se use tan poco.
(Ya me dio hambre)
Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me temo que por mi barrio hay mucha gente que ni siquiera pronuncia la "d". Un "sangüis", dos "sangüis" sin distinguir singular del plural.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mirx

Yo tampoco creo que el prolema sea la "d", es la "w" que le sigue. En México en general es san*d*ui*tch*/*sh. *Alguna gente mayor dice sanguich o inclusive changuich.


----------



## colcan

XiaoRoel said:


> La pronunciación de la /d/ de _sandwich_ es muy afectada, lo que llamamos en españa "pronunciación de pijos" (_pijo_ es más o menos un _snob_ de clase alta o con deseos de pertenecer a ella).


¡Qué extraño! Para mí es lo mismo que la d de 'anduvieron', pero no soy hispanohablante.



> La pronunciación de esta palabra extraña al cuerpo del idioma es un ejemplo de la dificultad de adaptación de los anglicismos a la fonética española. Lo estándar aquí en España es pronunciarla como [sán?i?] o más vulgarmente como [san?í?e] y verla escrita de las maneras más estrafalarias: sanwich, sangüich, sangüiche, sanwiche, etc.


En Iberoamérica normalmente oigo /sanduich/ o /sanduche/.  La dificultad que percibo es más bien la del sonido /ch/ final.



> Su plural puede acabar en -s, lo más general, o en -es, en español más descuidado.


 El plural en -s se me hace francamente impronunciable.  En -es sería lo normal en español y en inglés. ¿Qué tiene de descuidado?


----------



## Agró

Habría que desterrar esta palabreja a su sitio de origen, a las Islas Sandwich, y con ella al conde del mismo nombre.

Tenemos BOCADILLO, perfecto.

*bocadillo**.*
 (Del dim. de _bocado_).
* 1.     * m. Panecillo partido longitudinalmente en dos mitades entre las cuales se colocan alimentos variados.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Será por la influencia de la cercanía con la frontera de EUA pero "sánduich" suena como una palabra totalmente distinta que sabrá Dios que signifique.

Desafortunadamente por acá no usamos la palabra emparedado o comemos tortas (en pan de una sola pieza) o comemos sándguiches (hechos con rebanadas de pan).


----------



## swift

mirx said:


> En México en general es san*d*ui*tch*/*sh. *Alguna gente mayor dice sanguich o inclusive changuich.


O chanduis, cuestión de pronunciar un poquito el francés... Diría don Ramón. 

En Costa Rica: sánduich, sánguche, sanguchito (diminutivo).


----------



## Antpax

Agró said:


> Habría que desterrar esta palabreja a su sitio de origen, a las Islas Sandwich, y con ella al conde del mismo nombre.
> 
> Tenemos BOCADILLO, perfecto.
> 
> *bocadillo**.*
> (Del dim. de _bocado_).
> *1. *m. Panecillo partido longitudinalmente en dos mitades entre las cuales se colocan alimentos variados.


 
Hola:

Pero, es que no es lo mismo ¿no? Por aquí, un bocadillo es con pan, pan y un sandwich es con pan de molde. Si usamos la misma palabra podría crear confusión.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

La solución de emparedado para referirse a los bocadillos hechos con pan de molde estaría bien, el problema es que el que no haya leído libros de los cinco (donde *se* desayunaban y comían emparedados) tal vez no sepa de la existencia de ese término.


----------



## Agró

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero, es que no es lo mismo ¿no? Por aquí, un bocadillo es con pan, pan y un sandwich es con pan de molde. Si usamos la misma palabra podría crear confusión.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Para mí, el concepto es el mismo: cualquier cosa dentro de pan. El resultado, obviamente, no es el mismo. No se puede comparar el pan de molde con un buen pan artesano.

El pan de molde no puede ser sano (¿os habéis preguntado por qué se conserva tierno tanto tiempo?).

Volviendo a la palabreja, me parece tonto usarla cuando tenemos un equivalente perfecto y casi nadie sabe cómo pronunciarla correctamente ni tiene ganas de esforzarse en hacerlo.

En Ecuador vi la palabra "sanduche". El acabose.


----------



## Peón

Lord Delfos said:


> Por estos lados, la norma "culta" dicta que se pronuncie "sánduich". Sin embargo, tiene un tono bastante "pijo" como dicen los españoles....


 
Uhmm..., no creo que en la Argentina esto sea así. 

En general, salvo en una pronunciación muy vulgar o campesina (sánguche), se dice "sánduich". 

El plural es otra cosa. Nadie sabe cómo pronunciarlo: ¿"sánduichs"?, eso sí suena *muy afectado;* ¿"sánduiches"?: suena algo vulgar o forzado, pero  en la pronuncianción culta se lo termina.

"Emparedados" suena a telenovela o película doblada extramuros (desgraciadamente) . 

SOS,¿qué hacemos???


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> En Ecuador vi la palabra "sanduche". El acabose.


Te parece así porque seguramente no has oído "chambuchito".
Por aquí, tengo oído (y dicho) /sánduich/ y /sánduiches/, y algunos dicen /sánduish/ y /sánduiches/ -el plural se complica-. 
Creo que será imposible erradicar esta palabra, porque _emparedado_ será muy correcto, pero suena muy extraño. 
Además, tenemos /sánguche/ /sanguchito/ y /sangüichito/, con sus plurales agregándoles sólo la s, como corresponde (y no siempre dicho por personas que descuidan el lenguaje -en especial /sangüichito/-).


----------



## Lord Delfos

Bueno, Peón. Para gustos, colores.

Esto quizás dependa del lugar, pero yo a "sandwich" lo veo como a "pimiento" para decir morrón. Toda la vida fue un morrón colorado, ahora ya se llaman "pimientos"... Esa costumbre de hablar como en la televisión...

Toda mi vida escuche sánguche, tanto por gente culta como inculta. Pero parece que ahora se está imponiendo el "sándwich" (ni hablemos que sólo puede ser de comidas "nobles", nada de mortadela o cantimpalo acá ).

Repito, quizás dependa del lugar. En una de esas, en tu zona se dijo sandwich toda la vida y no ven nada de malo con eso...


----------



## Peón

Lord Delfos said:


> Bueno, Peón. Para gustos, colores.
> 
> Esto quizás dependa del lugar, pero yo a "sandwich" lo veo como a "pimiento" para decir morrón. Toda la vida fue un morrón colorado, ahora ya se llaman "pimientos"... Esa costumbre de hablar como en la televisión...
> 
> Toda mi vida escuche sánguche, tanto por gente culta como inculta. Pero parece que ahora se está imponiendo el "sándwich" (ni hablemos que sólo puede ser de comidas "nobles", nada de mortadela o cantimpalo acá ).
> 
> Repito, quizás dependa del lugar. En una de esas, en tu zona se dijo sandwich toda la vida y no ven nada de malo con eso...


 
Seguramente.
Nací y crecí (hasta bien crecido) en una ciudad del Norte de la Argentina, en una zona con *muchísima *influencia campesina y casi nunca (por no decir nunca) se dijo "morrón" (eso sí era algo afectado). Siempre se dijo "pimiento rojo" o "pimiento verde". "Morrón" y peor aún "morrón colorado" lo escuché sólo en la zona rioplatense (será por la influencia italiana en la pampa húmeda argentina, casi inexistente de Córdoba para arriba).* Y aclaro que donde yo crecí no había televisión.* 

Respecto de "sandwich", disculpame, pero en el habla "culta" de Buenos Aires y también en el Norte siempre lo oi como "*sánduich*" o algo muy parecido; y esto sin implicar ninguna afectación, aunque tenga mortadela (ahora carísima, por otro lado, o cantimpalo, prohibitivo). Es cierto que se está diciendo "sánguche" pero no podría decir que es más usado que "sánduich". En todo caso depende quién los diga o cómo, puede sonar bastante más vulgar. *No sé que dirán los demás "argies".*
Claro que sería más cómodo usar "sánguche", ya que tenemos el plural fácil.
¿Por que no usamos "emparedado"? (Qué fea palabra!!! ¿quién la habrá inventado, algún académico?) 
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi casa los *emparedados* no eran _*sandwichs*_.
A los sandwichs los llamábamos "bocadillos de pan inglés". Yo los llamo actualmente "bocadillos de pan de molde" (en las panaderías sólo se usa el nombre "pan de molde".
Los *emparedados* eran otra cosa: se partía una barra de pan duro en rebanadas finas y se remojaban en leche, se cogían dos rebanadas, se ponía jamón entra ellas, se ataban con un hilo, se rebozaban en huevo y se freían. Este delicioso bocadillo frito (había que sacarles el hilo antes de comerlos) es lo que yo entiendo por emparedado.
Este hilo que había iniciado hace tiempo para recabar datos para un cursito que di sobre anglicismos en español veo que ha dado sus frutos tiempo después.
Si algo se saca en claro es que los extranjerismos cuando llegan a pervivir en la lengua, cosa que aún no sabemos si sucederá con la mayoría de los que ahora se usan, toman en su adaptación varios aspectos fónicos, que dependen de factores sociales, culturales, comerciales, del conocimiento y uso del idioma de origen, y más que nada de los hábitos fonéticos de los hablantes.
Es algo que nos había enseñado la historia de la lengua, como también ya nos había indicado que la mayoría de estos extranjerismos tienen un campo semántico muy pobre, cuando no una sola significación ligada al objeto o concepto nuevos, y que sólo pervivirán mientras estén en boga.


----------



## Peón

Según la receta que está dando XiaoRoel, me está gustando la palabra emparedado (estoy próximo a cenar y se me está haciendo agua la boca).

Deberíamos usarla para denominar a nuestros actuales "_sanduiches"? _

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

> Los *emparedados* eran otra cosa: se partía una barra de pan duro en rebanadas finas y se remojaban en leche, se cogían dos rebanadas, se ponía jamón entra ellas, se ataban con un hilo, se rebozaban en huevo y se freían. Este delicioso bocadillo frito (había que sacarles el hilo antes de comerlos) es lo que yo entiendo por emparedado.


Hola, *Xiao*:
A esos bocadillos en mi casa familiar los llamábamos *torrejas* -salían sin jamón-, pero he visto que el DUE dice que son *torrijas*. ¡Deliciosos!

En cuanto a la adaptación y a la pronunciación de "sandwich" no tengo nada que agregar, pero no creo que _por aquí_ la palabra caiga en desuso. "Por aquí" es Buenos Aires, capital, donde deben de existir miles de bares, confiterías, fondas, fonditas, e incluso almacenes de mala muerte, donde no hay otra forma de referirse a "ellos" (de "bocadillos", nada -son otra cosa-; "torrijas" tampoco; seguro que unos cuantos entenderían "emparedado" -pero les parecería rebuscado- y otros pensarían en algún cuento de terror...


----------



## didakticos

Sólo para meter la cuchara en esta discusión culinaria. Nunca me había puesto a pensar entre la diferencia si el *sánduich* era de pan cuadrado (creo que eso es lo que llaman pan de molde) o pan de panadería, pero en mi país creo que no se hace distinción: sánduich es sánduich: pan con algo más que mantequilla en el medio.



swift said:


> En Costa Rica: sánduich, sánguche, sanguchito (diminutivo).



En México creo que la gente del DF hace una gran alaraca a la hora de diferenciar la torta. _Si no usan telera, entonces no es torta_ me dijo una vez un querido amigo chilango. Pero esa discusión se la dejo a los mexicanos.

Lo que me parece muy interesante, y aquí Xiao Roel quizás nos pueda dar una luz, es por qué en español se mantuvo el término original *sandwich* del inglés (con los cambios fonéticos y ortográficos ya descritos), mientras que nos acostumbramos fácilmente al término *hamburguesa* (en lugar de la _hamburguer_ del spanglish).


----------



## luna_mdq

Será porque hamburguesa puede identificarse de donde sale, hamburgo, como las milanesas, las berlinesas o los sorrentinos. Pero sandwich no tiene ninguna "equivalencia", yo siempre dije sánduich hasta que vi escrita la palabra sánguche y me enamoré. No hay nada como un buen sánguche.


----------



## mhp

XiaoRoel said:


> La pronunciación de la /d/ de _sandwich_ es muy afectada, lo que llamamos en españa "pronunciación de pijos" (_pijo_ es más o menos un _snob_ de clase alta o con deseos de pertenecer a ella).
> 
> La pronunciación de esta palabra extraña al cuerpo del idioma es un ejemplo de la dificultad de adaptación de los anglicismos a la fonética española. Lo estándar aquí en España es pronunciarla como [sán?i?] o más vulgarmente como [san?í?e] y verla escrita de las maneras más estrafalarias: sanwich, sangüich, sangüiche, sanwiche, etc.
> 
> Su plural puede acabar en -s, lo más general, o en -es, en español más descuidado.
> 
> Xiao Roel



Perdón, pero ¿cuál es la pregunta?


----------



## Peón

didakticos said:


> ...
> Lo que me parece muy interesante, y aquí Xiao Roel quizás nos pueda dar una luz, es por qué en español se mantuvo el término original *sandwich* del inglés (con los cambios fonéticos y ortográficos ya descritos), mientras que nos acostumbramos fácilmente al término *hamburguesa* (en lugar de la _hamburguer_ del spanglish).


 


luna_mdq said:


> Será porque hamburguesa puede identificarse de donde sale, hamburgo, como las milanesas, las berlinesas o los sorrentinos. Pero sandwich no tiene ninguna "equivalencia", yo siempre dije sánduich hasta que vi escrita la palabra sánguche y me enamoré. No hay nada como un buen sánguche.


 

¿Quizás porque _hamburguesa, milanesa, sorrentino, berlinesa_, no tienen ese "_ndwich_", extraña mezcla de Mimí y Museta, como dice el tango, ajena a nuestro idioma y que para nosotros es casi un sonido gutural?


----------



## XiaoRoel

mhp said:


> Perdón, pero ¿cuál es la pregunta?


Si te fijas en los tres primeros mensajes, el mío es una respuesta a Sasaki, en otro hilo. Ahora, tres años después, no sé muy bien lo que pudo haber pasado para esta mezcla de hilos.
En principio creí que tenía que ver con un cursito que di hace años sobre el comportamiento de los extranjerismos del español. Creí que había sido yo quien abrió la discusión, pero ahora veo que no, que estaba respondiendo a Sasaki.
En fín, que lo explique la bruja Avería.


----------



## colcan

XiaoRoel said:


> Si te fijas en los tres primeros mensajes, el mío es una respuesta a Sasaki, en otro hilo. Ahora, tres años después, no sé muy bien lo que pudo haber pasado para esta mezcla de hilos.
> En principio creí que tenía que ver con un cursito que di hace años sobre el comportamiento de los extranjerismos del español. Creí que había sido yo quien abrió la discusión, pero ahora veo que no, que estaba respondiendo a Sasaki.
> En fín, que lo explique la bruja Avería.



No nos has dicho todavía por qué te parece "descuidado" el plural /sándui*ches*/. ¿Acaso algún hispanohablante consigue pronunciar /sandui*chs*/?


----------



## miguel89

colcan said:


> ¿Acaso algún hispanohablante consigue pronunciar /sandui*chs*/?



Ciertamente sí, no todos tenemos una lengua defectuosa, aunque es verdad que es un plural incoherente (con el inglés al menos), es bastante habitual. De cualquier modo yo opto siempre que es posible por _sánguches_.


----------



## Peón

Yo *no* tengo una "lengua defectuosa" y me resulta muy difícil pronunciar _sandwi_*chs. *Naturalmente me aparece la e: *ches*


----------



## iaf

Otro informe argento, desde el norte chaqueño:

Justamente ayer en el colectivo escuché a una chica comentar de los "sánguches" que había llevado no sé quien... y me quedé pensando en estas curiosidades de los anglicismos y cómo fuimos amoldándolos a nuestra forma de hablar mucho más relajada. 
Esto no tiene nada que ver con no poder pronunciarlo como en su versión autóctona, simplemente es natural que las adaptaciones fonéticas terminen adaptándose a las reglas del idioma propio.

También confirmo de mi parte: "Emparedados suena a telenovela o película doblada extramuros" (en estas latitudes y sin juicio de valor alguno, claro está).

Saludos, 
iaf.

P.d.: Tal vez alguien recuerde todavía a aquel gobernador de Tierra del Fuego que en un discurso mencinó "islas Malvinas, las Georgias y las Sanguches del sur”.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En esto de la conservación de la palabra sandwich (derivado del antropónimo Sandwich). El noble inglés de este apellido fue el que le dio nombre a estos bocadillos de pan inglés. En cualquier enciclopedia se puede encontar la historia, por ejemplo en la Wiki.
Esta historia anecdótica tuvo una gran repercusión y era recurrente en anecdotarios, almanaques de taco y prensa. Quizás esta popularidad y la novedad (nada se parece un bocadillo a eso) del invento culinario, en el siglo XX seña de identidad de bares a la americana (snacks-bar) y ahora de cafeterías de todo tipo, mantuvieran el anglicismo, nunaca bien acomodado a nuestra fonética.


----------



## piraña utria

Agró said:


> En Ecuador vi la palabra "sanduche". El acabose.


 
"S*á*nduche" es como la pronunciamos en mi zona, pero curiosamente se escribe mucho como la mencionas.

Saludos,


----------



## mhp

Está claro que un sándwich no es un bocadillo, ya que uno es cuadrado y otro alargado.  

Si sirve para algo, también hay dos tipos de pronunciación en inglés: con la 'd' y sin ella.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ibermanolo said:


> La solución de emparedado para referirse a los bocadillos hechos con pan de molde estaría bien, el problema es que el que no haya leído libros de los cinco (donde *se* desayunaban y comían emparedados) tal vez no sepa de la existencia de ese término.


 
Y se te olvidó la cerveza de jengibre... je, je.
Emparedado suena muy "castellano", pero me parece imposible que se imponga: no se usa nada, y como dices, cero conocido. 
A mí me recuerda a "La venganza de don Mendo", condenado a morir emparedado.
Una amiga argentina estaba convencida de que así llamábamos en España a los "sandwiches"... (tal vez por lo de "Los Cinco").


----------



## Fer BA

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Una amiga argentina estaba convencida de que así llamábamos en España a los "sandwiches"... (tal vez por lo de "Los Cinco").


 
La primera que una amiga argentina (¿será la misma?) estuvo en Madrid, al salir del aeropuerto, tenía _un poco_ de hambre y pidió _unos_ bocadillos (había preguntado por el tamaño..._¿son grandes? _y la respuesta fue que _no, son normales_). Ella imaginaba algo del tamaño de un canapé (algo más pequeño que un bocado, claro), así que pidió seis.....lo que resultó en una bandeja grande con una montaña de _bocadillos_.  Después entendió algo de la nomenclatura, por estos lares (BA) como ya se dijo, cualquier cosa con pan -cualquier clase de pan- y algo más que mermelada o manteca en el medio, es un sandwich o sángüche. Así que con la uniformidad de palabras vamos tan fritos como los emparedados de Xiao (que la casa de mis padres se llamaban _torrejas_, igual que en la de Calambur). Claro que hay variaciones, pero son tan localistas que tampoco servirían, los tostados, los árabes (en pan árabe), las traviatas (con galletas, no con pan), los triples, los simples, etc.

Emparedado, solamente en las traducciones de _Blondie, _con los emparedados de Dagwood. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dagwood.JPG

Respecto a la pronunciación, hay como en bazar: desde el /sandwichis/ hasta el /sambuches/.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá a los que están hechos con este pan les llamamos tortas. A los que están hechos con pan de caja o de telera les llamamos sándwiches. A ambos tipos se les puede decir lonche.

Ahora también hay paninis, tortas europeas y baguettes.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Fer BA said:


> La primera que una amiga argentina (¿será la misma?) estuvo en Madrid, al salir del aeropuerto, tenía _un poco_ de hambre y pidió _unos_ bocadillos (había preguntado por el tamaño..._¿son grandes? _y la respuesta fue que _no, son normales_). Ella imaginaba algo del tamaño de un canapé (algo más pequeño que un bocado, claro), así que pidió seis.....lo que resultó en una bandeja grande con una montaña de _bocadillos_.


 
Je, je. Me lo imagino perfectamente. Seguro que no pudo comer por un mes. Lo mejor es la pregunta: ¿son grandes?


----------



## e.ma

El sángüich se hace con pan de molde crudo, a la plancha o tostado.
El emparedado es cualquier bocata remojado en leche, rebozado en huevo y frito. También es como llaman a los sángüiches en los doblajes mejicanos.
La torrija se hace con la misma técnica que el emparedado, sólo que con pan duro, sin relleno y con azúcar, porque es un dulce.

Llamemos al güisqui güisqui y al sángüich, sángüich.
Y por donde yo vivo, el bocadillo de pan sigue siendo mucho más noble que el sángüich.


----------



## Youngfun

Pero en inglés no se diferencia, el bocadillo también es un "sandwich".
Soy grato que en italiano existe la palabra "tramezzino".


----------



## sergio11

Perdonen que resucite un hilo tan viejo, pero aparecí aquí siguiendo un enlace de otro hilo.  ¿Porqué se empeñan en pluralizar "sandwich" como "sandwichs"? ¿En qué idioma es así?  En ninguno que yo sepa. Siempre es "sandwiches," con una "e" antes de la "s,"  incluso en el mismísimo inglés.


----------



## Kaxgufen

En ese mismísimo inglés la e de -es suena como i. O sea que son equivalencias escritas.

Sospecho que dicen sándwich por no decir sánguche como el vulgo.
Al llevarlos al plural sándwiches se parece peligrosamente a sánguches, entonces dicen "sángüishs".
Qué pena que Jauretche nunca escribió sobre esto.


----------



## ukimix

Aquí y en los países vecinos decimos 'sánduche/es':



> sánduche.
> 
> I. 1. m. _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec._ Sándwich, emparedado.



A mí me parece una forma afortunada de incorporar al idioma el término inglés 'sandwich'. 

Saludo.


----------



## germanbz

No entiendo tanta sorpresa o aturdimiento por las diversas variantes ortográficas sean estas más o menos afortunadas, adaptadas de la palabra sandwich. ¿Acaso también os sorprende la palabra "fútbol"?
Respecto a su uso, es una palabra que vino casi al mismo tiempo que el pan de molde y ocupó un lugar que el bocadillo no distinguía. El éxito de este vocablo y lo rápido que fue asumido por la mayoría de la gente aun no teniendo idea de la lengua inglesa, significa que ha sido una aportación muy bien aceptada por el idioma y sus hablantes. Siempre habrá puristas del emparedado, balompié y otras palabras por el estilo, pero será un poco ganas de remar contracorriente. Luego, el hecho de discutir si hay que quitar alguna letra o adaptar otras para hacer una adaptación fonética u ortográfica según la lógica de la ortografía española tampoco la veo muy lógica. Hay multitud de dialectos en el propio español en los que no se pronuncian o en los que el sonido de una palabra al hablar no están en consonancia con la palabra escrita según la pronunciación estándar y a nadie parece asombrar ese fenómeno. Así que en resumen no veo el problema de mantener la ortografía original del inglés conocida por la gran mayoría de las personas (recordemos que ya no vivimos en los años 50) y luego pronunciarla con las adaptaciones naturales que la gente suele hacer cuando adapta pronunciaciones del inglés.


----------



## sergio11

Totalmente de acuerdo, Germanbz.


----------



## swift

ukimix said:


> A mí me parece una forma afortunada de incorporar al idioma el término inglés 'sandwich'.


Ya lo creo.  En Costa Rica existe una pronunciación —que llamaría informal o festiva— de la voz “sánguche” como palabra paroxítona: san•'gu•che. Lo interesante es que, mientras que aquí la oclusiva alveolar sonora se pierde tras el sonido /n/, allá se pierde la oclusiva velar sonora tras el sonido /d/.


----------



## jorgema

En mi país, hasta donde entiendo, la palabra ya ha sido completamente adaptada a *sánguche *y si por ahí aparece por ahí algún _sandwich _en un artículo periodístico u otro escrito tengan la seguridad es que es sólo por evitar la repetición. En cambio, tratar de pronunciar _sandwich_, a la inglesa, sí suena completamente afectada. Más todavía porque los peruanos siempre tenemos en mente que el sánguche no es más que un "pan con (añadan aquí el ingrediente que quieran)", y así lo llamamos más a menudo: _pan con chicharrón, pan con pescado, pan con palta, pan con pollo_. ¿Pedir un _sandwich _de pescado? Sería de risa.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, la pronunciación habitual de la palabra _sándwich_ varía entre /sándwich/ y /sangüi/ con sus grados intermedios. La primera es la usual entre los más instruidos, sobre todo de la clase media hacia arriba en las zonas urbanas, y la segunda es más usual entre los menos instruidos y de clase "popular".
_Sándwich_ es el término normal en Chile para denominar la combinación de un relleno entre dos capas de pan. (Deberíamos adaptar el término catalán _entrepà_ y hacernos nuestro *entrepán*).

La palabra _sánguche_ y su variante _sanguche _se conocen y se utilizan en Chile, pero tienen un ámbito de uso mucho más restringido. Por una parte, suenan aquí a muy coloquial y diría hasta cómico y, por lo tanto, se usan cuando uno quiere ser divertido. Por ejemplo, en el caso de algunos restaurantes: La Cocó, Valparaíso, o en el habla de quien trata de ser chistoso: _Nos comimos así un sanguchote_. Por otra parte, como suenan a adaptaciones más castizas del inglés _sandwich_, se usan cuando se quiere marcar, y aveces hasta forzar, un carácter "autóctono".

El término _emparedado_ sólo se conoce aquí como algo que se dice en los doblajes para televisión.

Veamos si están de acuerdo conmigo los compañeros chilenos del foro.


----------



## sergio11

Aviador said:


> Deberíamos adaptar el término catalán _entrepà_ y hacernos nuestro *entrepán*.


Una idea genial.  Nunca había oído esa palabra.  Me encanta.  Suena mucho mejor que "emparedado."

Por otro lado, debo agregar que yo no tengo ningún problema con la palabra sánguche, que de una manera u otra se ha hecho propia del castellano de casi todos los países de habla hispana y no podemos llamarla regionalismo de ningún país o área geográfica.  Guste o no, esa palabra no la va a desterrar nadie de nuestros vocabularios.


----------



## Kerena

oa2169 said:


> ...yo siempre hablo de "emparedado" palabra muy usada en Colombia.



Discúlpame oa, pero yo diría lo contrario. No he conocido a la primera persona que me hable de emparedado, que a muchos nos parece rebuscada, o muy larga, y en el mejor de los casos coincidimos con Peón:



Peón said:


> "Emparedados" suena a telenovela o película doblada extramuros (desgraciadamente).


Es lo primero que viene a la mente.



sergio11 said:


> ...¿Porqué se empeñan en pluralizar "sandwich" como "sandwichs"? ¿En qué idioma es así?  En ninguno que yo sepa. Siempre es "sandwiches," con una "e" antes de la "s,"  incluso en el mismísimo inglés.



Totalmente de acuerdo. No creo que sandwich sea una palabra complicada de pronunciar y mucho menos de pluralizar. Tampoco creo que suene afectado, como han sugerido algunos compañeros. De todas maneras,  respeto el uso de las diversas adaptaciones en diferentes regiones, aunque confieso que algunas chirrean a mis oídos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Sandwich es una de esas palabras inglesas que a lo sumo necesitan un acento gráfico para adaptarse al castellano. Nadie va a esforzarse en decir /ˈsæn.wɪdʒ/ ni /ˈsæn·dwɪtʃ/...


----------



## Kerena

Efectivamente, Kaxgufen, es lo que ha hecho la RAE: *sándwich.*


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿y cómo dicen ustedes, sandwichitos o sanguchitos?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Como por estos lares decimos sándwich, entonces usamos el diminutivo sandwichito.

—¿Cómo te caería un sandwichito?
—De poca madre.

A los mexicanos nos encanta usar diminutivos para todo.


----------



## Kerena

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿y cómo dicen ustedes, sandwichitos o sanguchitos?


"Sandwichitos", diríamos. Pero aunque empleamos muchos diminutivos, es poco frecuente en este caso específico, al menos en mi región.


----------

